# App sur store



## Alien3031 (29 Juillet 2012)

Quand je vais sur AppStore avec mon iPad je ne vois q'une petite quantité d.appli 
Pourquoi ?? 
Y a t. Il une manip à faire pour les voir toutes ? 
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Juillet 2012)

Comment veut tu qu'apple fasse de la pub pour les 500 000 apps dispo? Ça serait le bazar... 

Si tu veut une appli en particulier, il faut simplement la rechercher... Elles sont toutes dispo si tu fais une recherche.... Mais seules les plus récentes ou les meilleures sont mises en avant par 
Apple


----------



## Alien3031 (30 Juillet 2012)

Ben sur l iPhone il suffit de faire les 25 suivants et tu les voit toutes donc je pensais que l on pouvais faire la même chose sur iPad pur regarder et choisir les appli qui nous plaisent 
Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## diablotok (30 Juillet 2012)

Salut 

En fait si tu veux les voir toutes en faisant defiler toutes les pages, tu clique sur "classement" et ensuite en haut a gauche tu as un onglet " categories" et la tu choisi ce que tu veux


----------

